# Cool shrimp shot



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just got a couple of ghost shrimp today to go with my 3 guppies just thought this was a cool shot. I have more pics in my photo gallery and in another thread if you want to check them out.

I call it Hole in one







[/url][/IMG]

Between a rock and a glass place







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I like ghosties. Usually get them by the handfull. If you have kids, they will keep them busy trying to find them. Or at least that's what mine did. ;o)


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice to see some one keeping them for their own sake not just as snacks for big fish. I think they give exillent entertainment value.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

HI got a 3rd lil shrimp today. here's a shot of him alone







[/url][/IMG] 

And a shot of the 3 together kinda hard to c the lil one but he is in the corner








[/url][/IMG]

And thought this was a good one to. Its the lil one with the biggest one. The big one just finished eating a red piece of flake food and you can c how it made the back of its head reddish







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Mac Myers (Oct 12, 2010)

I have Ghost Shrimp in just about all of my tanks. Around here (West Central Florida) they are 12 for a dollar. They are the reason I got interested in Shrimp to begin with.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Only.30 cents around here in jersey


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Nice pictures.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your moss looks like easter bag grass. Cool pics.


----------

